# How can I root my Ntelos samsung galaxy?



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

I am new to rooting and I wanted to use the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Cyanogenmod on my phone. Its a Showcase i500.[/background]


----------



## UlsterExPat (Feb 19, 2013)

By a lot of reading and learning. There is a very good pinned post at the top of this forum about rooting and installing cyanogemod. You will also need to learn how to recover your phone back to stock using Odin and the appropriate stock files (all this can be found on this site/forum). If you are looking for the latest Cyanogenmod, go to their website and download the last nightly build for the Galaxy fascinate. Same phone as the showcase just renamed for different carriers. You then run that zip file through a conversion program(again easily found on this forum) that rebrands it for ntelos. You will need the latest version of Gapps to give you the play store. This is no easy undertaking for the beginner. Be prepared to mess up your phone.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

I've done lot of researching and tried to root with EH09 but failed its running like normal. I just don't know what steps to use, for rooting and installing roms. I literally spent Sunday to look for what to use to get what is needed to be done without messing jp.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

SupremerosesXO said:


> I've done lot of researching and tried to root with EH09 but failed its running like normal. I just don't know what steps to use, for rooting and installing roms. I literally spent Sunday to look for what to use to get what is needed to be done without messing jp.


By the way if you screw up your phone do yourself the favor of using these stock odin tar files (generic cdma showcase): http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34614-odin-stock-mesmerize-and-showcase-files-multiple-carriers/

Don't use any Verizon or other carrier specific tar files.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey I successfully flash CM10 into my phone, MMS wasn't working until I put the MMSC in.. I already have APN Backup and Restore app backed up before I flashed i BUT Jellybean doesn't even support it. Everything working great EXCEPT Gapps won't work.. is there anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

SupremerosesXO said:


> Hey I successfully flash CM10 into my phone, MMS wasn't working until I put the MMSC in.. I already have APN Backup and Restore app backed up before I flashed i BUT Jellybean doesn't even support it. Everything working great EXCEPT Gapps won't work.. is there anything I'm doing wrong?


Just make sure you're flashing the 4.2.2 gapps from rootzwiki.

Also if you run the romkonverter on it before you flash the rom it should take care of all the settings for mms + carrier info.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a 4.1.2 Jellybean. not the CM10.1 I'm gonna try the stock first to get back APN settings


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

SupremerosesXO said:


> It's a 4.1.2 Jellybean. not the CM10.1 I'm gonna try the stock first to get back APN settings


I guess you could odin back to stock, just make sure to use the generic cdmas. You shouldn't need to though because if you use romkonverter on the latest Cm10.1 the apns and numeric for mms will be edited into the rom. All you should have to do is flash it and mms should work without making any changes.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

i went back to stock and redid everything, i got the google apps and everything seem fine and running.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

i've noticed battery drainage, is there anyway to stop it?


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

SupremerosesXO said:


> i've noticed battery drainage, is there anyway to stop it?


What do you mean? If the battery life isn't as long as usual I have been experiencing those issues too. We will just have to accept the consequences of having a newer build unfortunately. In the future it should slowly get better. Maybe this is something we ought to bring to the developer's attention if everyone else is having the same issue.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

i mean, the battery drain every minute with 3G and Wifi on. I already have easy task killer on and stuff.. If i can't solve the issue then I might as well go back to stock.. I can't always charge my phone in school because if they see it, they will confiscate it.


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay, before I updated to CM10.1 Nightly after converting it to Ntelos, I don't know if it's Ntelos problem because the 3G/Data cuts of for awhile now, since today... I updated it to CM10.1 Nightly, I thought it would solve the problem but it didn't. so it just cuts on for an hour or soo.. I didn't check wiith my family's phone yet but I will make sure if it's Ntelos cutting the 3G off.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

SupremerosesXO said:


> Okay, before I updated to CM10.1 Nightly after converting it to Ntelos, I don't know if it's Ntelos problem because the 3G/Data cuts of for awhile now, since today... I updated it to CM10.1 Nightly, I thought it would solve the problem but it didn't. so it just cuts on for an hour or soo.. I didn't check wiith my family's phone yet but I will make sure if it's Ntelos cutting the 3G off.


What modem are you on?


----------



## SupremerosesXO (Mar 3, 2013)

no modem was flashed into, this phone it waas regular EH09 by itelf, it was working month almost a month now then it cuts of midnoght for awhile then again at 4ish, o i'm guessing it ntelos problem


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

SupremerosesXO said:


> no modem was flashed into, this phone it waas regular EH09 by itelf, it was working month almost a month now then it cuts of midnoght for awhile then again at 4ish, o i'm guessing it ntelos problem


Must be. If it continues maybe try upgrading to the latest (ff29 the last I checked). I know some people have had great experience with the EI20. But then again when you find something that works just stick with it!


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

SupremerosesXO said:


> i mean, the battery drain every minute with 3G and Wifi on. I already have easy task killer on and stuff.. If i can't solve the issue then I might as well go back to stock.. I can't always charge my phone in school because if they see it, they will confiscate it.


don't use a task killer u less you want battery drainage its just stupid and dumb to use a task killer on jellybean it well just hurt your phone on The short and long run. I recommend to flash the latest cm10.1 nightly my battery lasts all day with heavy use much better battery life than stock

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

